# Advice RE Architecture Work



## kiddi01 (Nov 6, 2014)

Hi,

Just after a bit of advice re finding Architecture work. I am a 35yr old Architectural Technician looking to re locate to Thailand.

Any advice would be appreciated re types of employment and agents ect.

I am touring Thailand in the new year visiting various places including Bangkok and Phuket. 

Many thanks

Jason


----------



## Mweiga (Sep 24, 2010)

kiddi01 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just after a bit of advice re finding Architecture work. I am a 35yr old Architectural Technician looking to re locate to Thailand.
> 
> ...


You need to check the first Sticky Thread at the very top on this forum. See item 30 on this list covering prohibited occupations for foreigners. There are really very few legal employment options open to foreigners unless you already have a concrete job contract set up with an employer operating in Thailand before you travel out here.


----------



## tod-daniels (Dec 1, 2013)

Look around in here;

Job search, job opportunities & career development | jobsDB Thailand

I too think you're just wishing or fishing, but you might get lucky. Know this though, once you wash up on the shores of the glorious "Land 'O Thaiz", your potential earningz goes down exponentially because you're here already. 

The best jobs (pay, benefits, housing, etc) are found when you're in what ever country you come from and look for work here with the bigger firms which hire expats.


----------



## dhream (Jan 30, 2012)

We really need the 'don't even think about working here' thread to be a sticky!
Not to be mean, but where are these young talented people getting the idea that this place is even a consideration at present? Must be some seriously out of date info, or somebody on some site selling an impossible dream, to enrich themselves and net the gullible.
This would have to be one of the most insular job markets in the world right now!
If a multinational has not posted you, or headhunted you, for here, don't bother... remuneration, conditions, and the office culture will all conspire to do your head in.


----------



## joseph44 (May 4, 2011)

Architectural technician. Since English is not my mother-tongue, I read that as handyman or builder or maybe even an architect specialized in the technical aspects of a building. 

Anyway, there are numerous architects working for overseas projects and as far as I know, a foreign and experienced architect may be a welcome addition to the companies' portfolio.


----------

